# Vegan with a Vengeance



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOW.....pretty interesting book. The author Isa Chandra Moskowitz is in her mid-thirties, co-host of The Post Punk Kitchen on public access television in NYC.

I read most of the book last night.....the recipes are pretty interesting....she uses alot of different alternative ingredients with good notes on the qualities each brings. Isa also has substitution info too.

Chow magazine had her info in the latest edition so when I saw her book in the library it was out of curiosity.....post-punk??? vegan with a vengeance???what's that all about? Socially conscious absolutely, militant not didatic....
She espouses using locally raised foods. 

This is not a typical vegan cookbook....there are waffles, lemon poppy seed muffins, green thai curry (chile paste from scratch), pizzas, Knishes,Morrocan tangine with spring veg, cookies....sparkled ginger cookies, chocolate chip...but what really intrigued me was the ginger-macadamia coconut carrot cake and the 'Fauxstess Cupcakes" complete with the white goo filling and the squiggly icing ontop of the choc frosting...she even goes so far as to have regular cocoa powder and black cocoa powder in the cake batter.

Very interesting lady. No nonsence loads of original ideas. I'm going to pick up a copy for myself....I've been known to cater vegan weddings and one for my 23 year old college student son.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Sweet!! Thanks for the recommendation. It's really hard to find a good, serious vegan cookbook. Many times, it is just a dish someone made up and sort of threw together, no science behind it all (althought sometimes that is a good thing). That is why it is hard to find a good vegan BAKING/dessert book. I'll totally look this up. Thanks.


----------



## veganchef (Mar 25, 2006)

"This is not a typical vegan cookbook....there are waffles, lemon poppy seed muffins, green thai curry (chile paste from scratch), pizzas, Knishes,Morrocan tangine with spring veg, cookies....sparkled ginger cookies, chocolate chip...but what really intrigued me was the ginger-macadamia coconut carrot cake and the 'Fauxstess Cupcakes" complete with the white goo filling and the squiggly icing ontop of the choc frosting...she even goes so far as to have regular cocoa powder and black cocoa powder in the cake batter".

As a vegan and the proud owner of many vegan cookbooks I am happy to be able to inform you that a"typical vegan cookbook"invariably contains recipes like the one you describe and am intersted what led you to mistakenly believe otherwise?

Below are some cool links to some typical vegan cookbook recipes-enjoy 
http://www.pjchmiel.com/vegan/index.html (there are no
recipes at this link
but what you will find are mouth-watering pics which demonstrate the scope
of vegan cuisine so get clicking on those pics and enjoy)

http://veganmenu.blogspot.com/ (similarly here are some
more amazing pics
of mouth-watering goodies)

http://veganlunchbox.blogspot.com/ (even vegan packed
lunches are a
delight)

Now your mouth is watering have a go at some yummy vegan recipes
yourself......

http://community.livejournal.com/vegancooking/

http://www.parsleysoup.co.uk/

http://www.theppk.com/recipes/

http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes.html

http://www.veganmania.com/

http://www.veganchef.com/

http://vegweb.com/recipes/

http://www.veganforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=17

http://www.veganfamily.co.uk/kitchen.html

http://www.veganvillage.co.uk/recipes.htm

http://www.
realfood.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=6&I
temid=31

and after all that you may need this,lol...
http://www.fatfreevegan.com/

Ruthie:chef:


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

YES!! I just got this book and it rad. The sausage crubles taste surprisingly similar to sausage. REALLY good. 

I would recommend this book to everyone.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I understood vegans ate no animal products and wore plastic shoes and so on. So why would anyone vegan even want to produce that which tastes like meat, ie. sausage? I find that interesting and confounding at the same time. I also find veganity very interesting. I did a lot of work at the San. Hosp. in years gone by as a specialist nurse, but they are, I think Veggie, not vegan. Our nephew from the US, and his wife, were fishaterians, so for the month or so they were here we all became fishaterians, or veggies. They did eat eggs, cheese that sort of thing. It made things very easy. I missed them when they left. 

As for books, I keep mine all in bookcases, all 6 footers. I have two in my office, two in the sitting room, and lots in one of the bedrooms, including down the centre of the room. Alas, I shall have to start another bedroom, because I am starting to get Piles. (Of books that is). There currently 9 on my desk, a laden medical dressing trolley shoved into a spare room, a small bookcase in my bedroom, stuffed to the gills, and my husbands bedroom is going under too. It's all quite a trial really. ;Þ


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

How crude of me, I did not thank you for the sites, I have saved them for a good trawling through. So, many thanks veganchef.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you for letting us into your world. I've cooked from Moosewood when Mollie Katzman was cooking in Ithica sometime in the 70's...some of Debra Madison's cookbooks....then some vegan ones again written in the 70's....it was nice to foray into a book with such a vehement title that had interesting recipes. I love it....there's been little written recently in the food world that's surprised me. 
So thank you again for altering my vision on what vegan can be.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I suppose I like to eat fake sausage because I can


----------

